# MA Question from guy with back problems...



## jcraigking (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey everyone. I studied WTF Tae Kwon Do for about a year (10 yrs ago)before moving to Nevada and reached the fourth belt. Once I moved my schedule didn't allow me to continue and I did not find a WTF studio near where I was. Now I'd like to start up again, but some things have changed...

- I have a fused disk in my back reducing flexability. I was not very 
flexible to begin with, but now the high kicking would be nearly 
impossible. 
- I have another slightly injured disk. I can do things like basketball... Just 
can't lift. Doc' says if it doesn't hurt, I can do it. 
- My goal now is mostly fitness oriented. 
- I am interested in "traditional" arts but not necessarily the 
philosophy/religious aspects that come with some. 

Let's assume that I can find any common form of MA within a short drive here in Las Vegas...

I'd like to hear suggestions of a few arts to look into considering the above. I'd continue WTF TKD in a heartbeat if I could gain flexability to handle the kicking, but I don't know if that is realistic.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## Kacey (Jan 13, 2006)

If you're interested in it and motivated to do, do it.  I don't have back problems myself (I tend toward knee problems - just as bad in TKD), but I knew a man who earned his III and IV Dan AFTER having discs fused in his back.  I also have a student who had back surgery after several years of a dealing with a back injury (from working on his house, not TKD); after the surgery he earned his I Dan.  My student doesn't do things that cause him pain or worsens his injury, although he tries - but I won't let him reinjure himself, at least not in class; what he does working on his house is between him and his wife and kids!

Do make sure you discuss your injuries with any prospective instructors, and don't stay in a class that won't make allowances - and some won't; they will take the line that if you can't manage their requirements you have no business in the class - but that doesn't sound like the type of class you're looking for anyway.  Look around, find a class that will accommodate your physical needs and meet your interests, and enjoy!


----------



## fireman00 (Jan 13, 2006)

Craig, 

I'm 43 and have been practicing TKD for 8 years and also have couple of discs going south.  I had to stop at one point for almost a year due to back pain and wound up going for physical therapy where I found that most of the damage I was doing to my back was occuring OUTSIDE the dojang; bad posture when sitting and standing, poor lifting techniques, even sneezing without cushioning the force using my kness.... lots of things I wouldn't have thought about.  I learned that building up the core muscles in the abs and lower back is paramount to overcoming a bad back.... that and lots of stretching and learning what my limitations are and keeping the instructors informed about my back pain.  

Since I've gotten back into TKD my kicks aren't as high and some of my stretches are quite as deep but I'm practicing pain free (mostly - younguns are kicking my butt sparring) and loveit.

Take care - Doug


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 13, 2006)

This is just my opinion, of course:

You may want to try looking around for a traditional Karate school.  As to the flavor, Okinawan or Japanese shouldn't matter too much.  

Almost all such schools will not emphasize a high kick, and if someone can't do a high kick, that's fine, as long as he betters himself in another area.  

In my dojo, we have a few large folks that are fundamentally solid karate-ka, but they are inflexible due to either injuries, or that's just the way their bodies were built.  That's perfectly fine, since they ended up making themselves better punchers, or learned how to utilize movement better, etc.  Nobody has ever failed because he couldn't do a high kick.  We simply test that person based on his own improvement.  

I would urge you to start checking out various Karate dojos in the area, and if I were a betting man, I would bet good money that the Las Vegas area has to have something for you.  Pay attention to the instructors.  Also, if there's someone who might have a similar physical situation as yours (lack of flexibility), focus on that person to see how he compensates for the lack of flexibility.  

Talk with the instructors, and find out what the program is all about, and what is expected of you.  Also, it wouldn't hurt to speak with the senior students as well.  

Listen to your mind.  If the school doesn't seem right for you, walk away, and keep "shopping."


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2006)

You are a good candidate for Tai Chi, Filipino arts, or possibly grappling if your status allows it.

You might also consider a pure weapons art like iaido (samurai sword) or the like, if self-defense is not important to you.


----------



## jcraigking (Jan 15, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You are a good candidate for Tai Chi, Filipino arts, or possibly grappling if your status allows it.
> 
> You might also consider a pure weapons art like iaido (samurai sword) or the like, if self-defense is not important to you.


 
Thanks. Your post was very helpful. I had not thought about a weapons art. Iaido or filipino sticks would really interest me if I can find a good school.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

For the FMA, ask in the FMA-General forum here or on FMATalk.com (an affiliated site). For iaido, you might ask in the Sword Arts forum or look on E-Budo.com.

If this is a possibility for you, then there are many, many options. There are several other Japanese weapons arts, for starters. Western fencing may suit your needs too!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 16, 2006)

I've had lower back problems for years, but as mentioned by fireman00, most of the problems were caused by poor habits outside the dojang than in. I continue to practice at an aggressive pace and haven't yet reached my full stretching potential, even though my back has interferred with my progress from time to time. If you're only able to kick so high, then that's what it is. There is no minimum limit and if any instructor tried to say there was, I wouldn't practice under him anyway.

I also practice kumdo (Kendo). That too, is an extremely tremendous workout, but has always been easier on my lower back, because keeping your back straight is key in the style of that art. I know they offer it in Vegas because my niece takes it there, though unfortunately, I can't tell you the name of the school.

Don't become dismayed. There's something out there for you, even with the lower back issues. Good luck in your search!


----------

